# Training log



## 433iron (Jan 6, 2016)

I am in the the process of preparing for a long distance endurance challenge in April. My last was a 70 mile hike six days alone in the Sierra Nevadas and up mount Whitney covered in hip deep snow.The weight of the pack along with the speed I was going ended up wreaking my hip flexors and ankles and I almost didn't make it out. So now I'm using body building to make sure I survive the next trip.

Squats
Barbell x 20
135 x 12
185 x 10
205 x 8
215x3

Shrugs
135 x 12-15 x 5

Calf raises
70 x 12 paused
90 x 10 paused 
110 x 8 paused 
70 x 20

Barbell lever pull

90 x 12
125 x 12
160x 10
205 x 8
207.5 x 7

Cable Lat pull down, slow 3 second paused 

50 x 20 
70 x 15 
90 x 12
100 X 8

Flat dumbell flies
40 X 12
45 X 10
45 X 10 
45 X 8

Kneeling single arm barbell lever press
65 x 12
75 X 10
80 x 8
82.5 X 8


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2016)

My first advice is don't do that!

Wait, were you asking for advice? If so, I have some.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 7, 2016)

Any advice would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## 433iron (Jan 7, 2016)

Arnold press
30 X 12
40 X 10
40 X 10
45  X 5
30 X 12

Side lateral raises
10 X 10
10 X 10
Rear lateral raises 
10 X 10
10 X 10

Abb cable crunch
50 X 10
60x 10
70 X 10

E z bar 21's
45 X 2 sets
55
60

Tricep cable pull down
50 X 10
50 X 10 
60 X 8

Took about 45 minutes.
Would slowing down and resting more in between allow for more weight and strength or should I keep the same pace with just less reps and more weight?


----------



## 433iron (Jan 7, 2016)

By the way everything is done in a slow controlled manner. I don't make the light weight easy by throwing it


----------



## 433iron (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I lost 13 pounds in a week, I'm at 167 right now.  Damn eating takes so much time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2016)

Ever hear of the Donner family?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## 433iron (Jan 8, 2016)

Yum human flesh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2016)

Well this is interesting...


----------



## 433iron (Jan 9, 2016)

Deadlift
135 X 10
205 X 10
275 X 3
255 X 4

cable pull down crunch
50 X 12
60 X 12
70 X 10
72.5 X 10

Dumbell shrugs
60 X 10
80 X 10
80 X 10

Lying leg curls
45 X 10
55 X 10
60 X 2
55 X 8

Started erecting steel on a new job site  today 94 miles from my house, I'm just glad I got in the garage for what little time I did.  Time to hit the kitchen. I think I really need to start tracking what I eat, I keep loosing weight even though I think I'm eating more


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2016)

So this is pretty much for your endurance challenge? What does it consist of?


----------



## 433iron (Jan 9, 2016)

The challenges are pretty much set by me, I'm not competing against anyone.  This time I'm planning on riding my bike from Southern California to the four corners area of Colorado.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2016)

433iron said:


> The challenges are pretty much set by me, I'm not competing against anyone.  This time I'm planning on riding my bike from Southern California to the four corners area of Colorado.



damn, hope you're waiting til it's warm 

where is that? How many miles?


----------



## 433iron (Jan 9, 2016)

Yea I'm planning on gong in April or May depending on how the weather looks. I almost froze on The High Sierra trail in October. Don't want to do that again...   Roughly 730 miles, I'm still working on the route to try and find the best way


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 9, 2016)

whoa...that's a lot! I have a cousin that does Ironman races (I know, not even close) but when he's training he rides for miles.

That's awesome you are able to do these things, good luck


----------



## 433iron (Jan 9, 2016)

That's awesome,  those races are insane. Thank you, the ultimate goal is to do things like this for a charity.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 9, 2016)

7.4 miles on the bike. 30 minutes


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

This is one of those time where I look at someone and think "he's insane" and I'm not even sure exactly what I mean.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 10, 2016)

not insane....fuuuuking awesome


----------



## 433iron (Jan 10, 2016)

To me life is all about staying driven and pushing yourself to be better then you were the day before. I don't want to look back ten years from now and wish I did something, life is to short to not be insane.

Meal prep for the week today and cardio with friends


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 10, 2016)

Yep!!! Totally agree!!!


----------



## 433iron (Jan 11, 2016)

Added some deadlifts after our bike ride.
135 X 10
205 X 10
205 X 10
225 X 8
235 X 5

Fingers started giving out on the last set. I need to get some wrist wraps


----------



## 433iron (Jan 11, 2016)

http://youtu.be/WPis-beaACs

Here is the video of my last long distance hike if anyone is curious.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 11, 2016)

wow, beautiful...thanks for sharing..I'd be afraid to do it alone though!

what were the injuries from?


----------



## 433iron (Jan 11, 2016)

Just from walking with. A couple days I did close to 20 miles through pretty rough terrain and shoes weren't really the best for snow and every step up Whitney I would sink to at least my knees, sometimes I would drop in to my armpits almost so I'm sure the combination of the cold and being bet didn't help. Plus 60 pounds on my back didn't help.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 11, 2016)

Wet not bet sorry


----------



## 433iron (Jan 12, 2016)

Felt super weak today. Squats
135 X 8
225 X 5
225 X 4
225 X 4

Flat bench
135 X 10
165 X 4
165 X 4
155 X 5

Incline dumbell flys
40 X 10
45 X 10
45 X 10

I keep loosing weight. Down to 162. I will increase my carbs. I have been neglecting them.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 16, 2016)

Been to tired from work to bother posting online but still have been in the gym and the food prep really does make it so much easier to get the calories.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 16, 2016)

WOW thanks for sharing your vid....
Amazing...


----------



## 433iron (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## 433iron (Jan 17, 2016)

Trauma RN said:


> WOW thanks for sharing your vid....
> Amazing...



I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 17, 2016)

My chest is horrible. I'm going to step up the focus on chest for a little while until I think I have balanced out a bit.
 Incline Dumbell press. 
45 X 10 X 2
45 X 8

Single arm Kneeling lever press
35 X 8 X 4 

Push ups while I watch tv, hell its rest day


----------



## 433iron (Jan 19, 2016)

Squat
135 X 12, 205 X 5, 
Leg extensions 45 lbs to failure
Squat 205 X 4, 
Leg extensions 80 lbs to failure
Squat 205 X 3
Leg extensions 80 lbs to failure
Squat 135 to failure

( slow )
Lat Cable pull down
70 X 15, 80 X 12, 90 X 10
Reverse grip lat pull down
90 X 10 X 3

Dumbbell shrugs
80 X 12 X 3

Flat bench
135 X 8
135 X 6
135 X 4

Dumbbell press
45 X 10 X 2
60 X 3
Incline 
45 X 10


----------



## 433iron (Jan 20, 2016)

Deadlift.
135 X 10, 185 X 5, 235 X 4, 275 X 3, 275 X 3
Plank 4 minutes
Incline bench bicep curls. 30 X 10 X 3
21,s  at 45 X 3
Tricep pull down
40 X 10 X 2
70 X 8
Skull crushers 
45 X 10 X 3


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice work so far man. Stay at it.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 21, 2016)

Yesterday was mainly chest and shoulders.  I have been fighting a fever the last few days so I left work early and plan on sleeping for the remainder of the day.  Hopefully this will reboot my body so I can get back in the gym tomorrow. I still don't think over training is a thing. Just not enough resting, there is a difference


----------



## 433iron (Jan 24, 2016)

New personal record on bench 185. Goal is have 225 by the end of February if not sooner. Also got 104 on lat pull downs for 20 reps. Body weight is holding steady now at 168-170.


----------



## 433iron (Jan 28, 2016)

New deadlift PR. 300. New goal of 325 by end of February


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 28, 2016)

That's great stuff.  I look forward to reading more about your journey


----------



## 433iron (Jan 29, 2016)

Had a good shoulder workout today. Also I got hooked up with The children's tumor foundation and will be riding my bike 800 miles in April to raise awareness and hopefully a little cash for the cause. Also more motivation to train. I like having a reason.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 1, 2016)

Squats with the bar X 50 for warm up then squat 135 10 times straight to deadlifts 135 10 times. Rest 30 seconds to one minute then repeat 7 more times.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 2, 2016)

Flat bench.
Barbell warm up
135 X 10, 155 X 10, 170 X 8,
185 X 3 drop set to 135 X 10, 95 X 28

Dumbell press
60 X 6, 45 X 12 , 45 X 12, 45 X 13, 30 X 20,

Incline dumbell flies
45 X 8, 30 X 15, 30 X 12, 40 X 8
30 X 12

One arm cable cross over ( it's all I have)
30 lbs until I had a great pump

Barbell lever press 45 X 10 X 2

Abs


----------



## 433iron (Feb 3, 2016)

Tried a few new back workouts today thanks to the help of you guys. Single  arm Lat cable pull down is probably my new favorite for really feeling the pump. Awesome movement


----------



## 433iron (Feb 4, 2016)

Squat 
Barbell warm up X 20
135 X 10, 185 X 8, 205 X 4, 235 X 3, 205 X 3

Leg extension 
45 X 100, 90 X 20, 125 X 10, 45 X 30

Lying leg curl
25 X 40, 50 X 10, 50 X 8, 50 X 6

Calf raises
70 X 15, 90 X 15, 120 X 6, 100 X 10

Abs


----------



## 433iron (Feb 5, 2016)

Flat bench
Bar X 30, 135 X 10, 165 X 6, 155 X 8, 165 X 6 drop to 135 X 6
Incline dumbell press
45 X 8, 45 X 9, 45 X 9, 
Incline dumbell flies
30 X 12, 30 X 12, 30 X 8
Dumbell pull over
45 X 15, 45 X 12, 60 X 8, 60 X 8, 45 X 15
Deadlift
135 X 12, 205 X 8, 205 X 8, 225 X 6, 135 X 20
Lat cable pull down
50 X 12, 70 X 10, 100 X 10, 110 X 9, 120 X 8
Single Arm lat cable pull down
20 X 12, 30 X 10, 30 X 10


----------



## 433iron (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty much just did shoulders today.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 9, 2016)

Squats
Bar X 20
135 X 12, 185 X 10, 225 X 4 X 245 X 1, 225 X 2 drop 135 X 17

Leg extension
45 X 100
90 X 12, 125 X 12, 90 X 20
Lying Leg leg curl
35 X 20, 70 X 10, 70 X 8
Calf raises
70 X 20, 90 X 15, 90 X 14, 100 X 10, 100 X 10


----------



## 433iron (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## 433iron (Feb 10, 2016)

Flat bench
135 X 10, 155 X 9, 185 X 6, 185 X 1 drop  to 160 X 6 drop to 135 X 4
Standing Lat pull down
50 X 10, 60 X 10 X 3
Deadlift
135 X 12, 185 X 12, 225 X 6, 255 X 3 drop to 165 X 15
Seated Lat pull down
80 X 12, 90 X 10, 100 X 10, 120 X 10, 130 X 8, 140 X 6.
Lever pull 45 X 10, 80 X 10, 125 X 10, 160 X 8
Single arm Lat pull down 30 lbs to failure


----------



## 433iron (Feb 11, 2016)

Leaning dumbell lateral raise
20 X 12 X 4
Standing lateral raises
10 lbs to failure X 4
Bent over Dumbell lateral raise
40 X 10, 45 X 10 X 2, 60 X 8
Dumbell Shoulder press
30 X 12, 40 X 10 X 2, 45 X 8
Face pulls
40 X 12 X 4
Tricep push down
30 X 12, 40 X 10 X 3
Bent over Dumbell tricep kickback
20 X 10 X 4
Dumbell Tricep extension
30 X 12, 40 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 8


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 11, 2016)

I see some progress in here. Good work man.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 13, 2016)

Flat bench
Bar warm up
135 X 10, 165 X 4, 185 X 1 , 165 X 4, 170 X 3, 185 X 2 drop 165 X 2 drop 115 X 14
10 Push-ups in between each set

Bicep Dumbbell curls
40 X 10, 40 X 8, 45 X 6

Incline dumbbell press
40 X 10, 45 X 10, 45 X 7, 60 X 3, 60 X 2

Barbell curls
65 X 10, 65 X 10, 75X 8, 80 1/4 X 8, 80 1/4 X 15 using momentum


----------



## 433iron (Feb 22, 2016)

New deadlift PR. 315


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

Good shit on the pr.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Ecksrated, hoping to get 325 by the end of the month.


----------

